
“Dear Zuck.” Fuck! - jackgavigan
https://medium.com/@kteare/dear-zuck-fuck-84d9c1bdba26
======
imartin2k
The "new" web version of Messenger was actually launched a year ago, under the
domain messenger.com. It has been looking like that from the first day.

Messenger.com was launched on April 8 2015.
[http://thenextweb.com/facebook/2015/04/08/facebook-
launches-...](http://thenextweb.com/facebook/2015/04/08/facebook-launches-
messenger-for-the-web-with-a-standalone-browser-version/#gref)

According to this, the web app of Chat Center was launched on April 13 2015.
[http://archimedeslabs.com/2015/04/chat-center-rebrands-
and-m...](http://archimedeslabs.com/2015/04/chat-center-rebrands-and-moves-to-
saas/)

------
mattkrea
And they both look like iMessage.

------
mgo
The only reason you'd ever lash out at a competitor for copying you is because
you have an inferior product overall. If you were winning, you wouldn't care.
Build something better. Getting angry about this doesn't help you.

------
galistoca
What a troll. His first example is basically saying "you copied us since we
both look like iMessage". The rest of the examples don't even resemble one
another.

